# What filter system to buy



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

I just picked up a 40 Gal tall tank with hood and lights, though it didn't come with a filtration system. The hood is an Eclipse. I have always used the (Hang off the back) filter systems, though it looks as if theres no place to put one. There are two holes in the back not sure what for. I need some suggestions on what kind of filter is needed for this tank.

Thank you


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Do you mean the two holes are on the top of the hood for like two tubes to go through?


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

Yes..I'm assuming for tubes to go through. I looked up what type of filtration system that should go with the hood, though I could only find the tank w/ hood together..and the filtration system was sold seperate. (it didn't list anywhere what system goes with it. Frusterating!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

the holes are for running wires out the back. The filter is built in to the hood, unless someone took that stuff out of it.


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

This is what it's supposed to look like, though there is nothing there. Could I replace everything that was taken out? Or can I use a different filration system that could work with this hood?


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

You could buy another eclipse system hood for filtration and lighting or you could buy a different top for your aquarium and provide your own filtration and lighting. I've never owned any eclipse systems but from what I've heard the filtration falls a bit short for what most cichlid keepers like to run on their tanks.


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

The lady I got this tank from was using a canister filtration system. She said it works well. She kept only Cichlids in this tank. The hood does still have nicely working lights, so I would hate to have to replace the whole entire hood. I will most likely have more luck with asking someone at an Aquatics store as they would have much more knowlage about what i can make work for this tank.

I thank you all for your suggestions..and your thoughts.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

^ A lot of time they are much less knowledgable. Becareful.

With any hood you can use a canister filter. If the holes are not there, just make the holes. If she was using a canister filter before, then stick with canister filters. They are much nicer than HOBs and personally, are 100% better than the built in filtration systems..


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

put a rena xp3 on it, you won't be sorry..


----------

